
Programming language you've never heard about won 10K prize - mnmlsm
http://bcexcelsior.com/computer-programming-language-wins-grand-prize-at-media-lab-summit/
======
LordWinstanley
Remember. When writing about 'stuff' on the internet, never on any account
provide links within the article, to any of the topics you're discussing.
Having to hunt them down himself, makes it so much more fun for the reader!

